# Professions you would never date!



## RandomDude

I always found this rather curious and discriminary, even my fiancee tells me that if I was a lawyer, everything else being the same, she would never date me. I found her reasons comical but just went along with it, wondering if she's just mucking around or dead serious as she seems to be.

But like really? Does one's profession really determine the quality of a man? Which professions would you not date?


----------



## DudeInProgress

Interesting question. Though I think the lawyer comment was probably more about the stereotypical character of lawyers, as opposed to the profession impacting the value of the man.

My first thought though was a PSA / reminder for the younger guys - don’t date strippers, and for ****s sake, don’t marry them. 
I thought it was standard knowledge but occasionally we see it pop up on this site.


----------



## Evinrude58

i Wouldn’t date a lady who was a bodybuilder/gym rat, a stripper, or a Beauyy pageant queen.
I wouldn’t date a drug rep or another doctor.
I wouldn’t date a lady who was a preacher.
Nor a policewoman.
Preferably not an insurance agent.
Bartender or waitresses are out. 
No fish bait saleswomen, either.


----------



## lifeistooshort

No professional or semi professional athletes...I know people like this and everything is about them and their training.

And no gym rats or bodybuilders. I don't need a guy who looks at himself more then he looks at me or who is going to eyeball me every time I want a piece of chocolate.


----------



## Ikaika

I would never date a scientist.


----------



## DudeInProgress

Evinrude58 said:


> i Wouldn’t date a lady who was a bodybuilder/gym rat, a stripper, or a Beauyy pageant queen.
> I wouldn’t date a drug rep or another doctor.
> I wouldn’t date a lady who was a preacher.
> Nor a policewoman.
> Preferably not an insurance agent.
> Bartender or waitresses are out.
> No fish bait saleswomen, either.


Obviously you’re not a fisherman…


----------



## Diana7

Ikaika said:


> I would never date a scientist.


I am married to one.


----------



## minimalME

Ikaika said:


> I would never date a scientist.


Why? 🤔


----------



## Ikaika

minimalME said:


> Why? 🤔


Most scientists I know are arrogant butt heads.


----------



## CharlieParker

Hairdressers, redheads, strippers and girls named Tiffany.


----------



## Ikaika

CharlieParker said:


> Hairdressers, redheads, strippers and girls named Tiffany.


Except a hairdresser would have come in handy during the height of the pandemic.


----------



## DudeInProgress

CharlieParker said:


> Hairdressers, redheads, strippers and girls named Tiffany.


I like redheads.


----------



## Diana7

Ikaika said:


> Most scientists I know are arrogant butt heads.


The ones I know are lovely.


----------



## Ikaika

Diana7 said:


> The ones I know are lovely.


I guess we could say that about every profession.


----------



## RandomDude

Ikaika said:


> I would never date a scientist.


Huh? I thought you were one? 

Or is this a case of, not dating another you? Lol


----------



## Diana7

Any sort of hunter or person who kills or maims animals for 'sport'. Anyone who works in gambling or porn, anyone who experiments on animals. 
A bodybuilder, stripper, a medium. Probably loads more but that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Diana7

Ikaika said:


> I guess we could say that about every profession.


Most professions yes.


----------



## Cici1990

I’m surprised nobody has said politician yet.


----------



## Cici1990

Actually, I think there are many professions I’d be willing to date without the intention of it ever becoming serious or going beyond dating, especially if I was just looking for a good time or for somebody to spend a ton of money on me. Then drop him. I think the list of professions I’d never marry would be much longer.


----------



## Evinrude58

Cici1990 said:


> Actually, I think there are many professions I’d be willing to date without the intention of it ever becoming serious or going beyond dating, *especially if I was just looking for a good time or for somebody to spend a ton of money on me. Then drop him. I* think the list of professions I’d never marry would be much longer.
> 
> At this point Cici, I am really needing to reevaluate your thread and wondering if you are for real.


if this comment is serious, you are likely a sociopath. Or just a really low person. 
Weird.


----------



## Cici1990

Evinrude58 said:


> if this comment is serious, you are likely a sociopath. Or just a really low person.
> Weird.


Two people can agree to date each other without wanting it to ever become anything more than that. If both are in agreement that it’s what they’re looking for there is absolutely no harm. I was not implying that I would lie to this hypothetical man and pretend to be interested in anything more than dating and having fun. Maybe I shouldn’t have added the “And drop him” bit, but that was really just meant to be humorous. But really, once one of the parties decides they are ready to move on or ready to look for something more serious (ie somebody to potentially settle down with) then they part ways.


----------



## frenchpaddy

i like women and can't think of any that i would hold their job against i think all can be very different at home than at work even police women


----------



## BlueWoman

Huh, it’s difficult to make a hard and fast rule about who I would or wouldn’t date based on career. Everything that I think of, I could think of exceptions. 

But
I wouldn’t date someone who made a living in sex trafficking. 

It’s unlikely that I would date a LEO, someone in the armed forces, a physical trainer, or a republican politician. (I have dated a democrat politician. He was sleazy, but maybe there are some nice ones out there.)


----------



## Laurentium

I'd have to think very carefully about military personnel, or long-haul airline crew. Or police officer. Never say never, but those professions make things difficult.

Edited to add: also criminals.


----------



## Ikaika

I did not take this thread very seriously and realize that a person’s profession does not mean that much to me. With that said, I had never dated anyone that exciting as far as any profession is concerned. But, as far as a hobby, I have dated a female body builder. She did not do it for a living.


----------



## hinterdir

RandomDude said:


> I always found this rather curious and discriminary, even my fiancee tells me that if I was a lawyer, everything else being the same, she would never date me. I found her reasons comical but just went along with it, wondering if she's just mucking around or dead serious as she seems to be.
> 
> But like really? Does one's profession really determine the quality of a man? Which professions would you not date?


When I was single....I would not have dated a stripper, sex worker, nude model, cam model....anyone who had ever done sex work. No actresses or models. No long distance relationships so no military relationahips. No one with hectic 60-70 hour work schedules who are rarely free. No one who traveled for their job.


----------



## Elizabeth001

frenchpaddy said:


> i like women and can't think of any that i would hold their job against i think all can be very different at home than at work even police women


Yes...even strippers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hinterdir

Evinrude58 said:


> if this comment is serious, you are likely a sociopath. Or just a really low person.
> Weird.


Yes...her character from all her postings is quite something.


----------



## Ikaika

hinterdir said:


> …, *nude model*,


I did this for a semester when I was an undergraduate for college art course. It came with stipend.


----------



## hinterdir

Ikaika said:


> I did this for a semester when I was an undergraduate for college art course. It came with stipend.


 Ok...and?


----------



## Cici1990

hinterdir said:


> Yes...her character from all her postings is quite something.


Come now. There are plenty of sugar daddy types who love to spend money on women and do not want to actually be tied down to any of them. If two adults are mutually consenting, what is the problem? If I was in a relationship such as that, I’d probably be less concerned about what he did for a living than if I was looking to marry him.


----------



## Benbutton

Cici1990 said:


> I’m surprised nobody has said politician yet.


I didnt get to answer yet. I loathe politicians.


----------



## hinterdir

Cici1990 said:


> Come now. There are plenty of sugar daddy types who love to spend money on women and do not want to actually be tied down to any of them. If two adults are mutually consenting, what is the problem? If I was in a relationship such as that, I’d probably be less concerned about what he did for a living than if I was looking to marry him.


Yes....for every hooker there is a John.....and?


----------



## Benbutton

Cici1990 said:


> Come now. There are plenty of sugar daddy types who love to spend money on women and do not want to actually be tied down to any of them. If two adults are mutually consenting, what is the problem? If I was in a relationship such as that, I’d probably be less concerned about what he did for a living than if I was looking to marry him.


I get what you're saying, no problems with that. Happens all the time.


----------



## Cici1990

Benbutton said:


> I didnt get to answer yet. I loathe politicians.


Only politician I’d screw would be JFK, even if he’d give me an STD. Gosh I’m in love with that guy. But since he just turned 104 and has been dead for nearly 58 years, I’ll have to wait until the afterlife to fulfill that dream. I wouldn’t touch any other politician with a 20 ft pole.


----------



## RandomDude

Heh well I get like not dating sex workers or where a physical relationship would be difficult (like pilots) but aint lawyers scientists and politicians respectable professions?


----------



## RandomDude

Politician _cough_ respectable _cough_ I know but still lol


----------



## Lila

DudeInProgress said:


> I like redheads.



I do too. There's just something about gingers that attracts me like bees to honey.


----------



## Ikaika

RandomDude said:


> Heh well I get like not dating sex workers or where a physical relationship would be difficult (like pilots) but aint lawyers *scientists* and politicians respectable professions?


No


----------



## Lila

I'm single and I tend to avoid dating people in entertainment industry (actors, musicians, bouncers, etc), restaurant business (bar staff, wait staff, managers), and retail industry (store salesmen). I don't automatically discount them but most of those jobs entail working evenings, weekends, and holidays. I work a "normal" M-F schedule with occasional travel. I couldn't imagine trying to make a relationship work with such different work schedules.


----------



## Diana7

Laurentium said:


> I'd have to think very carefully about military personnel, or long-haul airline crew. Or police officer. Never say never, but those professions make things difficult.
> 
> Edited to add: also criminals.


I would have no issues being married to a policeman.


----------



## Diana7

RandomDude said:


> Heh well I get like not dating sex workers or where a physical relationship would be difficult (like pilots) but aint lawyers scientists and politicians respectable professions?


Some lawyers and politicians are decent people, I have known several scientists, all really nice including my DH.


----------



## Diana7

Cici1990 said:


> Only politician I’d screw would be JFK, even if he’d give me an STD. Gosh I’m in love with that guy. But since he just turned 104 and has been dead for nearly 58 years, I’ll have to wait until the afterlife to fulfill that dream. I wouldn’t touch any other politician with a 20 ft pole.


He was a rat bag.


----------



## Cici1990

Diana7 said:


> He was a rat bag.


Oh, I know. Diana, we’ve interacted here enough by now that I’m sure you’re not surprised by my crush on a “rat bag,” are you? It’s a weakness I have. Intelligent, rich, egotistical, charismatic sleazeballs who dress well and have great hair have always been a weakness of mine, regardless of their career.


----------



## pastasauce79

Pilots, military men, policemen, bar tenders, professional athletes, artists, some business owners, some republicans (LoL!) Oh, and religious men.


----------



## Ikaika

I hear about every profession excluded makes me wonder what makes unemployed so attractive?


----------



## rockon

I've noticed many mention military members. I'd like to ask why? Many in the military are good, decent people.

When I was in Europe I had a Dutch girlfriend for 2 years. Intelligent, beautiful and funny as hell. Still think of her to this day.


----------



## Numb26

Lawyers, artists, vegans and blondes


----------



## Ikaika

rockon said:


> I've noticed many mention military members. I'd like to ask why? Many in the military are good, decent people.
> 
> When I was in Europe I had a Dutch girlfriend for 2 years. Intelligent, beautiful and funny as hell. Still think of her to this day.


Dating in the military, should not be an issue. But, when I was in the military, I would have never gotten married. I saw too many of those marriages fail miserably.


----------



## Ikaika

I think this thread needs to be re-titled, given that many of the dislikes are not professions.


----------



## Cici1990

rockon said:


> I've noticed many mention military members. I'd like to ask why? Many in the military are good, decent people.
> 
> When I was in Europe I had a Dutch girlfriend for 2 years. Intelligent, beautiful and funny as hell. Still think of her to this day.


Yeah, I know people who are or were in the military and don’t fit the common stereotypes, although the stereotypes exist. I would assume the lifestyle (possible frequent moves, deployment, possible long distance relationship, etc.) is a turn off for some people if they are considering a serious relationship, especially one leading to marriage.


----------



## Cici1990

Ikaika said:


> I think this thread needs to be re-titled, given that many of the dislikes are not professions.


For a moment I thought “Being blonde isn’t a profession.” Then I immediately realized “Well, for some...”


----------



## hinterdir

rockon said:


> I've noticed many mention military members. I'd like to ask why? Many in the military are good, decent people.
> 
> When I was in Europe I had a Dutch girlfriend for 2 years. Intelligent, beautiful and funny as hell. Still think of her to this day.


If you read mine I lead into that by saying no long diatance relationships.
It is the government movimg them all over the globe....being away for 9 months at a time...etc.
I would never do that.
If they had enlisted.....immediate break up.


----------



## ccpowerslave

Sex worker
Authoritarian political operative
Terrorist
Violent felon (bank robber)
Greenpeace or Sierra club activist
Professional through hiker


----------



## Lila

pastasauce79 said:


> Pilots, military men, policemen, bar tenders, professional athletes, artists, some business owners, some republicans (LoL!) Oh, and religious men.


I once dated a pilot and it was great. He only worked about 10 days month, IIRC. He told me it was because they were only allowed to fly a certain number of hours a month. Once you reached the threshold, you were grounded until the following month. Great gig if you ask me. I was in college at the time and I, with a 15 hour a week class load, had less free time than he did.


----------



## Torninhalf

Cici1990 said:


> Oh, I know. Diana, we’ve interacted here enough by now that I’m sure you’re not surprised by my crush on a “rat bag,” are you? It’s a weakness I have. Intelligent, rich, egotistical, charismatic sleazeballs who dress well and have great hair have always been a weakness of mine, regardless of their career.
> You sure are a glutton for punishment.
> You will never learn a lesson eh?
> Does your husband read this board?


----------



## Ikaika

I am surprised no one has mentioned YouTube, Instagram, TikTok, etc influencer?


----------



## BlueWoman

rockon said:


> I've noticed many mention military members. I'd like to ask why? Many in the military are good, decent people.
> 
> When I was in Europe I had a Dutch girlfriend for 2 years. Intelligent, beautiful and funny as hell. Still think of her to this day.


Military isn’t a hard no, but it’s very likely that we would be too different politically and in terms of lifestyle. There would have be something big that suggested compatibility for me to get over that.


----------



## Cici1990

Well, learning my lesson, yes I am trying. But it’s just not that easy to turn off what turns you on, right? He doesn’t read this board as far as I’m aware, but he’s well aware of my weakness for this type of guy and also knows all about my crushes. Why do you think my engagement ring came from the same jeweler that JFK got Jackie’s engagement ring from? Well, because I made it known that’s what I wanted but also because he puts up with this stuff, even if it’s crushes on other men - as long as they are fictional or dead, which most are - and indulges me.


----------



## Diana7

Cici1990 said:


> Oh, I know. Diana, we’ve interacted here enough by now that I’m sure you’re not surprised by my crush on a “rat bag,” are you? It’s a weakness I have. Intelligent, rich, egotistical, charismatic sleazeballs who dress well and have great hair have always been a weakness of mine, regardless of their career.


He wasn't a sleaze bag because he was a politician, but because he was a serial cheater.


----------



## Benbutton

Almost forgot to mention...I also have no interest in people who work for the media.


----------



## joannacroc

Anyone whose job requires secrecy.


----------



## hinterdir

joannacroc said:


> Anyone whose job requires secrecy.


I have never thought about but if they were in that field and constantly telling me..."I cannot say what I do" or "I am traveling but cannot divulge where, with who or why" I think I would bail.
That isn't for me. I don't do the keep secrets from your spouse life.


----------



## ccpowerslave

My mumzie had a top secret security clearance and worked in a vault with a burn box and no outside communication. She’s alright.


----------



## jlg07

Cici1990 said:


> Come now. There are plenty of sugar daddy types who love to spend money on women and do not want to actually be tied down to any of them. If two adults are mutually consenting, what is the problem? If I was in a relationship such as that, I’d probably be less concerned about what he did for a living than if I was looking to marry him.


I'm not sure a sugar daddy is a "dating" situation, and from your earlier post, that sounds more like a FWB situation than dating since you both know it's not ever going anywhere, yes?

I may be wrong but I think this means dating with the idea of a LTR type of thing (but again, that could just be my interpretation of the OP).


----------



## Cici1990

jlg07 said:


> I'm not sure a sugar daddy is a "dating" situation, and from your earlier post, that sounds more like a FWB situation than dating since you both know it's not ever going anywhere, yes?
> 
> I may be wrong but I think this means dating with the idea of a LTR type of thing (but again, that could just be my interpretation of the OP).


I do think sugar daddy situations are a type of dating, but probably not the type that was at all intended in this thread.

In general, plenty of people date with the intention of “casual” relationships. I’ve never thought of those relationships as FWB really, but they are not the same as serious dating with the intention of finding someone for a long-term relationship or marriage. That’s why I made the distinction in an earlier post that professions I wouldn’t want to date might be different than professions I wouldn’t want to marry, depending on what type of dating we’re doing.


----------



## Prodigal

I've known my share of hairdressers - two of them owned their own shops. Nope. At least the ones I've known have led what I consider rather messy lives. Lots of drama. Too much boozing. 

However, I was married to an engineer. Brilliant man. But a strange duck. Engineers have a bit of a reputation for being oddballs. At least, that was my experience.

A hard no to gym rats or body builders. Also no to politicians or actors/performers.


----------



## Tested_by_stress

Cici1990 said:


> Well, learning my lesson, yes I am trying. But it’s just not that easy to turn off what turns you on, right? He doesn’t read this board as far as I’m aware, but he’s well aware of my weakness for this type of guy and also knows all about my crushes. Why do you think my engagement ring came from the same jeweler that JFK got Jackie’s engagement ring from? Well, because I made it known that’s what I wanted but also because he puts up with this stuff, even if it’s crushes on other men - as long as they are fictional or dead, which most are - and indulges me.


Dating JFK didn't work out so well for Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Enigma32

I have a lot of professions I'd consider a hard NO and many that are red flags to me. Most of them are already listed but I now consider anyone that works in nursing to be a red flag.


----------



## Ikaika

Side note: I heard this mentioned a lot, but wonder what folks consider a gym rat?


----------



## Cici1990

Tested_by_stress said:


> Dating JFK didn't work out so well for Marilyn Monroe.


She was delusional and thought he might leave his wife for her. As if. The 19 year old White House intern he had an 18 month affair with seems to have turned out ok.


----------



## Cici1990

Enigma32 said:


> I have a lot of professions I'd consider a hard NO and many that are red flags to me. Most of them are already listed but I now consider anyone that works in nursing to be a red flag.


Nursing? Interesting. Why?


----------



## pastasauce79

joannacroc said:


> Anyone whose job requires secrecy.


Some security, military, police jobs require secrecy. I don't mind the secrecy, I don't like the line of work.


----------



## pastasauce79

Lila said:


> I once dated a pilot and it was great. He only worked about 10 days month, IIRC. He told me it was because they were only allowed to fly a certain number of hours a month. Once you reached the threshold, you were grounded until the following month. Great gig if you ask me. I was in college at the time and I, with a 15 hour a week class load, had less free time than he did.


Don't get me wrong, the benefits are awesome! My husband works in the airline industry, this is why I say not to pilots unless they are really ready to settle and be loyal to one woman.


----------



## Enigma32

Cici1990 said:


> Nursing? Interesting. Why?


I have a couple of nurse friends that are really good people but I've also known a lot of nurses to be the partying, serious mental illness, sleeping around A LOT type. I've also known a few of them that made their way through nursing school by having some guy pay for it just for her to dump him after. One of my oldest, best friends has been a nurse for over 20 years, has worked everywhere, and even she says no one should date a nurse. She's cheated on her husband several times and says she is just as bad as the others lol. So, I wouldn't automatically pass on a nurse but I would keep my eyes open for some things for sure. Just my experiences.


----------



## pastasauce79

Ikaika said:


> Side note: I heard this mentioned a lot, but wonder what folks consider a gym rat?
> 
> Those who train at the gym for hours at day, every day, and all they care about is fitness and muscle. No thank you.


----------



## pastasauce79

Ikaika said:


> I am surprised no one has mentioned YouTube, Instagram, TikTok, etc influencer?


Oh God! That should be at the top of the list!


----------



## Cici1990

Torninhalf said:


> She was delusional? You following in her footsteps?


Well there was a time when I had her exact measurements and was very happy about that achievement.

Oh, that just made me realize...I don’t think I could ever date a celebrity impersonator. Every time I watch documentaries about them they all just seem so...weird.


----------



## frusdil

Politician, former sex worker, slaughterhouse worker, animal tester, bikie.


----------



## Torninhalf

Cici1990 said:


> Well there was a time when I had her exact measurements and was very happy about that achievement.
> 
> Oh, that just made me realize...I don’t think I could ever date a celebrity impersonator. Every time I watch documentaries about them they all just seem so...weird.


It was an achievement to have her measurements? According to whom? Your mom?


----------



## Openminded

Prodigal said:


> I was married to an engineer. Brilliant man. But a strange duck. Engineers have a bit of a reputation for being oddballs. At least, that was my experience.


My experience is that there’s a lot of truth in the stereotype. Brilliant, absolutely. But the other stuff often tags along too.


----------



## Cici1990

Torninhalf said:


> It was an achievement to have her measurements? According to whom? Your mom?


No, it was just something that made me happy and was accidental, so not truly an achievement. My mom used to make me feel insecure about my body shape. The body of a sl*t. She told me that when I was about 16.


----------



## Prodigal

I was married to a lieutenant colonel in the Army Corps of Engineers. I loved him, but damn! he had his demons. Just one too many times in a war zone. He never cheated on me with another woman. But he certainly "cheated" when it came to booze. Guess he thought he could numb the pain and PTSD by drinking.

Didn't work. He died as a result of acute alcoholism. I had no issue with marrying a military man, per se. The lifestyle isn't for everyone.


----------



## NTA

I look at personalities more.


----------



## blahfridge

Dated my share of journalist and married one. Wouldn't recommend it to anyone because the hours are so unpredictable, like being married to a doctor constantly on call. However, you never lack for lively conversations.


----------



## Cici1990

Torninhalf said:


> 😂😂😂 something to be proud of for sure. 😂


There’s nothing wrong with liking aspects of your physical appearance.

In saying that, I’m not too interested in the idea of dating male models.


----------



## Ikaika

My wife and I are in boring professions, it makes for a nice stable life without drama. We still date


----------



## Red Sonja

Prodigal said:


> Engineers have a bit of a reputation for being oddballs. At least, that was my experience.


I am an engineer and will confess that you are not wrong in your assessment.  

I have had bad experiences dating professional actors and musicians ... have avoided those types ever since.


----------



## jlg07

Cici1990 said:


> I do think sugar daddy situations are a type of dating, but probably not the type that was at all intended in this thread.
> 
> In general, plenty of people date with the intention of “casual” relationships. I’ve never thought of those relationships as FWB really, but they are not the same as serious dating with the intention of finding someone for a long-term relationship or marriage. That’s why I made the distinction in an earlier post that professions I wouldn’t want to date might be different than professions I wouldn’t want to marry, depending on what type of dating we’re doing.


To ME, sugar daddy stuff is nothing more than prostitution -- sorry, but that's what it is. Daddy pays the girl for "things", "school" etc. - and gets to have sex with her. Pretty transactional and straight up prostitution.


----------



## Enigma32

jlg07 said:


> To ME, sugar daddy stuff is nothing more than prostitution -- sorry, but that's what it is. Daddy pays the girl for "things", "school" etc. - and gets to have sex with her. Pretty transactional and straight up prostitution.


Meh. Dude is still expected to pay for dinner. At least this way he knows he will get dessert. I think most relationships are transactional. Stop giving your partner whatever it is they are looking for and see how long they stick around.


----------



## jlg07

Enigma32 said:


> Meh. Dude is still expected to pay for dinner. At least this way he knows he will get dessert. I think most relationships are transactional. Stop giving your partner whatever it is they are looking for and see how long they stick around.


BS -- if a guy "expects" that a woman puts out because he bought her dinner, he's a flat out asshole.
Giving your partner emotional support, etc. is QUITE DIFFERENT than PAYING for a sugar baby to have sex with you (which is prostitution).
You seem to think that ANY sort of interaction is transactional -- if you do, so be it (and I feel bad for you that this has been your experience in life).


----------



## Enigma32

jlg07 said:


> BS -- if a guy "expects" that a woman puts out because he bought her dinner, he's a flat out asshole.
> Giving your partner emotional support, etc. is QUITE DIFFERENT than PAYING for a sugar baby to have sex with you (which is prostitution).
> You seem to think that ANY sort of interaction is transactional -- if you do, so be it (and I feel bad for you that this has been your experience in life).


I doubt any guy is paying a sugar baby to have sex with him, that's what actual prostitutes are for. We have a lot of that sugar daddy stuff going on here at the resort. Those old, rich guys are taking care of pretty younger girls so they have company and clout, not just for sex. Those ladies might stay in your condo, cook your breakfast, go to weddings with you, and just be your date on a Saturday night. Not much different than any other relationship, the guy is just expected to foot the bill for things. Again, not much unlike other relationships.

Give some of the threads on here a read again and come back to me. How many people here talk about leaving and get the advice to walk away if their partner doesn't have sex with them enough? Partner stops earning enough money and people will walk away. We've got married people that only stick around because they rely on their partner's money to get by. How is that different? We all want something. I will repeat, stop giving your partner what they want and see how long they stay.


----------



## DudeInProgress

Enigma32 said:


> I doubt any guy is paying a sugar baby to have sex with him, that's what actual prostitutes are for. We have a lot of that sugar daddy stuff going on here at the resort. Those old, rich guys are taking care of pretty younger girls so they have company and clout, not just for sex. Those ladies might stay in your condo, cook your breakfast, go to weddings with you, and just be your date on a Saturday night. Not much different than any other relationship, the guy is just expected to foot the bill for things. Again, not much unlike other relationships.
> 
> Give some of the threads on here a read again and come back to me. How many people here talk about leaving and get the advice to walk away if their partner doesn't have sex with them enough? Partner stops earning enough money and people will walk away. We've got married people that only stick around because they rely on their partner's money to get by. How is that different? We all want something. I will repeat, stop giving your partner what they want and see how long they stay.


Yes but all of those scenarios are disfunctional, as is the sugar baby thing. 

I’m personally not interested in a relationship with a woman who doesn’t have genuine desire for me.


----------



## Enigma32

DudeInProgress said:


> Yes but all of those scenarios are disfunctional, as is the sugar baby thing.
> 
> I’m personally not interested in a relationship with a woman who doesn’t have genuine desire for me.


Yeah, that sort of thing isn't really for me either....but I get it. I used to work with an old guy that had a gorgeous 21 year old girl living with him as his GF for an entire summer. He took care of her and she took care of him. Sure it's "transactional" but I think just about every other relationship is similar. Maybe that is my cynicism talking, but after years of being on sites like this one and reading the breakup stories, seeing my own friends and family break up over transactional situations, I don't really think regular relationships are much different anymore.

See how long that "genuine desire" someone has for you lasts if you get really sick with cancer or something. I knew a woman that had her husband leave her while she was in her sickbed with cancer. The guy took their car, bailed, and had a new GF. That after 15 or so years of marriage. I was married once and my ex wife left me in large part because of a job change. That genuine desire she had for me seemed to have faded after I switched jobs.

And hey, maybe I am way off base here, but I think that if you look over some people's standards for what they want in a partner, and read about a lot of the breakups on this site alone, you will find plenty of other transactional relationships, and people who are in denial that that is what they really want.


----------



## ConanHub

Hmmm. I've really got no limits on this except an active sex worker of any type.


----------



## Personal

pastasauce79 said:


> Pilots, military men, policemen, bar tenders, professional athletes, artists, some business owners, some republicans (LoL!) Oh, and religious men.


For almost 15 years in total I variously served in the full-time Regular Army (which I joined at 17) and part-time Army Reserve. Plus I have also been an illustrator as well, which is like being an artist except that I can actually draw properly and the pay was regular. I find it interesting that you put artists in the same camp as military men.



joannacroc said:


> Anyone whose job requires secrecy.


For a bit over 4 years I was an Intelligence Professional, and as a consequence of that I was involved in one war, peacekeeping operations and some other stuff as well.

For my wife and I, my working on stuff that I can't share wasn't a problem, It was often being away that didn't help.



pastasauce79 said:


> Some security, military, police jobs require secrecy. I don't mind the secrecy, I don't like the line of work.


I mostly enjoyed that line of work, yet I eventually gave it up since at the time it wasn't very relationship friendly.



frusdil said:


> Politician, former sex worker, slaughterhouse worker, animal tester, bikie.


My third longest lasting sexual relationship, was with a woman who did some sex work in Japan. So being a former sex worker isn't an issue for me.



blahfridge said:


> Dated my share of journalist and married one. Wouldn't recommend it to anyone because the hours are so unpredictable, like being married to a doctor constantly on call. However, you never lack for lively conversations.


Yep the hours can suck. That said it can provide some good conversation, of which my wife and I both worked in editorial news media. In fact we met at work when we were both in news research roles. Although through a number of years I also worked as an editorial photographer, copy writer, plus in picture editing and police rounds as well.



Ikaika said:


> My wife and I are in boring professions, it makes for a nice stable life without drama. We still date


My wife and I have had interesting professional lives (the things we have been involved in, the stories we could tell and the people we have met), yet we remain each others safe port. We still date as well.

...

At 25 years into having a happy ongoing sexual relationship. I find it interesting that some consider a few of my previous vocations, as being ones that are best avoided for dating/relationships.



Enigma32 said:


> Meh. Dude is still expected to pay for dinner. At least this way he knows he will get dessert.


That certainly isn't universal.

I've had plenty of women ask me out on first dates dates, where they paid for dinner, followed by spending the night with them. Plus a few even picked me up, paid for everything, then took me back to their place, followed by taking me home in the morning. That said on some occasions when I was asked out I did share the cost, like when my wife asked me out for our first date.


----------



## Ikaika

Personal said:


> For almost 15 years in total I variously served in the full-time Regular Army (which I joined at 17) and part-time Army Reserve. Plus I have also been an illustrator as well, which is like being an artist except that I can actually draw properly and the pay was regular. I find it interesting that you put artists in the same camp as military men.
> 
> 
> 
> For a bit over 4 years I was an Intelligence Professional, and as a consequence of that I was involved in one war, peacekeeping operations and some other stuff as well.
> 
> For my wife and I, my working on stuff that I can't share wasn't a problem, It was often being away that didn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly enjoyed that line of work, yet I eventually gave it up since at the time it wasn't very relationship friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> My third longest lasting sexual relationship, was with a woman who did some sex work in Japan. So being a former sex worker isn't an issue for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the hours can suck. That said it can provide some good conversation, of which my wife and I both worked in editorial news media. In fact we met at work when we were both in news research roles. Although through a number of years I also worked as an editorial photographer, copy writer, plus in picture editing and police rounds as well.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I have had interesting professional lives (the things we have been involved in, the stories we could tell and the people we have met), yet we remain each others safe port. We still date as well.
> 
> ...
> 
> At 25 years into having a happy ongoing sexual relationship. I find it interesting that some consider a few of my previous vocations, as being ones that are best avoided for dating/relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> That certainly isn't universal.
> 
> I've had plenty of women ask me out on first dates dates, where they paid for dinner, followed by spending the night with them. Plus a few even picked me up, paid for everything, then took me back to their place, followed by taking me home in the morning. That said on some occasions when I was asked out I did share the cost, like when my wife asked me out for our first date.


I would not take what some suggests as not their type @Personal


----------



## MattMatt

CharlieParker said:


> Hairdressers, redheads, strippers and girls named Tiffany.


So, a redheaded hairdresser called Tiffany who strips part time really would stand no chance with you?


----------



## Livvie

No truck driver, pilot, (travelling) musician, and no lawn care (one who has to spray chemicals on lawns). And no dentists.

Tradesmen, lawyers, doctors, engineers, IT guys, are all welcome though.


----------



## Benbutton

Livvie said:


> No truck driver, pilot, (travelling) musician, and no lawn care (one who has to spray chemicals on lawns). And no dentists.
> 
> Tradesmen, lawyers, doctors, engineers, IT guys, are all welcome though.


Dentists? I'm curious as to this one.


----------



## NTA

Enigma32 said:


> I doubt any guy is paying a sugar baby to have sex with him, that's what actual prostitutes are for. We have a lot of that sugar daddy stuff going on here at the resort. Those old, rich guys are taking care of pretty younger girls so they have company and clout, not just for sex. *Those ladies might stay in your condo, cook your breakfast, go to weddings with you, and just be your date on a Saturday night. Not much different than any other relationship, the guy is just expected to foot the bill for things. Again, not much unlike other relationships.*
> 
> Give some of the threads on here a read again and come back to me. How many people here talk about leaving and get the advice to walk away if their partner doesn't have sex with them enough? Partner stops earning enough money and people will walk away. We've got married people that only stick around because they rely on their partner's money to get by. How is that different? We all want something. I will repeat, stop giving your partner what they want and see how long they stay.


IOW, they're courtesans.


----------



## Numb26

Just glad noone said cattlemen/ranchers LOL


----------



## Divinely Favored

Diana7 said:


> Any sort of hunter or person who kills or maims animals for 'sport'. Anyone who works in gambling or porn, anyone who experiments on animals.
> A bodybuilder, stripper, a medium. Probably loads more but that's all I can think of for now.


Dont know any hunters who kill for the sport of it. In rural america that is the meat you put on the table year round.


----------



## Numb26

Divinely Favored said:


> Dont know any hunters who kill for the sport of it. In rural america that is the meat you put on the table year round.


Most hunters only hunt animals for two reasons: survival and meat.


----------



## Ikaika

Numb26 said:


> Most hunters only hunt animals for two reasons: survival and meat.


(Three reasons): Or to get rid of feral pigs that have overrun native forest or encroach on my lawn to destroy mini farm.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Numb26 said:


> Most hunters only hunt animals for two reasons: survival and meat.


Exactly what im saying.


----------



## Livvie

Benbutton said:


> Dentists? I'm curious as to this one.


They have a high divorce, suicide, and depression rate.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Ikaika said:


> (Three reasons): Or to get rid of feral pigs that have overrun native forest or encroach on my lawn to destroy mini farm.


Eat those too. Better than any store bought pork.


----------



## Numb26

Ikaika said:


> (Three reasons): Or to get rid of feral pigs that have overrun native forest or encroach on my lawn to destroy mini farm.


That would fall under both survival and meat


----------



## Blondilocks

MattMatt said:


> So, a redheaded hairdresser called Tiffany who strips part time really would stand no chance with you?


LOL. You just described Bandit's dream girl. (j/k el Bandito)


----------



## Benbutton

Livvie said:


> They have a high divorce, suicide, and depression rate.


Must be the boredom.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Benbutton said:


> Must be the boredom.


Well they inflict pain all day, every day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJJEAN

RandomDude said:


> Heh well I get like not dating sex workers or where a physical relationship would be difficult (like pilots) but aint lawyers scientists and politicians respectable professions?


It's not about the respectability of the profession. It's more about they personality types certain professions attract and/or the lifestyle.



rockon said:


> I've noticed many mention military members. I'd like to ask why? Many in the military are good, decent people.


Mental illness and serial cheating are common, alcoholism and drug addictions are common, and the long separations and frequent moves. What's not to love?

Not everyone is suited to the military life and even fewer are suited to being military spouses. I think it's best to marry after completing service. Unless, of course, the person goes career. In that case, they need to look very carefully for someone compatible with that life.



jlg07 said:


> I'm not sure a sugar daddy is a "dating" situation, and from your earlier post, that sounds more like a FWB situation than dating since you both know it's not ever going anywhere, yes?


To be fair, something like 5% of all dating relationships don't "go anywhere". Most date for a few weeks or months and then move on.



Enigma32 said:


> Sure it's "transactional" but I think just about every other relationship is similar. Maybe that is my cynicism talking, but after years of being on sites like this one and reading the breakup stories, seeing my own friends and family break up over transactional situations, I don't really think regular relationships are much different anymore.


All relationships are transactional and unconditional love is a myth. And that's not bad! It's healthy! 

For example, in a relationship the people offer each other emotional support. I need you to be there for me this week and I'll be there for you when you need me. It's transactional. Most won't stay friends or in a romantic relationship long with someone who isn't reciprocating in some way.



Personal said:


> I find it interesting that you put artists in the same camp as military men.


Most artists I have known are hobbyists who cannot support themselves on their income, tend to be into the drug scene in an unhealthy way, and have mental problems. A small percentage of people claiming their profession is artist are actual artists who are self-supporting or able to contribute meaningfully financially to a household. 



Livvie said:


> No truck driver


Depends. Over the road or regional? Hell, no! The period of time DH worked OTR and regional to qualify for the local jobs damn near ended our marriage. Local, steady hours, good pay, home every night? No different than any other blue collar job.


----------



## jorgegene

Ikaika said:


> (Three reasons): Or to get rid of feral pigs that have overrun native forest or encroach on my lawn to destroy mini farm.


wow. that reminds me. years ago, when i was young, i did some work in the Haleakala national park. We had permits to places off limits to most people. I was aghast when i saw
a bunch of dead goat bodies along a remote trail on the south rim. it was a slaughter. a park ranger told us to shoot any goats we saw on sight because as you say, they endangered the native flora and fauna.


----------



## Ikaika

jorgegene said:


> wow. that reminds me. years ago, when i was young, i did some work in the Haleakala national park. We had permits to places off limits to most people. I was aghast when i saw
> a bunch of dead goat bodies along a remote trail on the south rim. it was a slaughter. a park ranger told us to shoot any goats we saw on sight because as you say, they endangered the native flora and fauna.


Goats and feral pigs are not native to our islands and they create a lot of destruction.


----------



## rockon

Ikaika said:


> Goats and feral pigs are not native to our islands and they create a lot of destruction.


Give a free vacation to a bunch of red necks from Florida, that problem would be over in 2 -3 weeks.


----------



## Ikaika

rockon said:


> Give a free vacation to a bunch of red necks from Florida, that problem would be over in 2 -3 weeks.


There are hunting vacation trips, just not free. We have plenty of hunters here. May surprise some that we have the 10th highest gun ownership. We have lots of hunters here.


----------



## rockon

It was a joke Ikaika.


----------



## MJJEAN

Ikaika said:


> There are hunting vacation trips, just not free. We have plenty of hunters here. May surprise some that we have the 10th highest gun ownership. We have lots of hunters here.


Do you guys not have a bounty program? A few states and/or counties here on the mainland offer X dollars per feral boar head a hunter brings in. Ranchers, farmers, and municipalities will also open up hunting on their land so hunters can kill boar that have wandered onto private or municipal property where hunting would normally be prohibited. Hell, I have a few friends from a dog forum that report being recruited by property owners to come kill some piggies with their trained hunting dogs and get some training in for the young ones while they're at it.

I hear the meat isn't good eatin, but a lot of hunters will butcher the boar and use the meat to feel pets/livestock.



rockon said:


> It was a joke Ikaika.


You think. I know some guys from the sunshine state who claim to have made a nice chunk of change, after expenses, for hunting nuisance boar.


----------



## Ikaika

MJJEAN said:


> Do you guys not have a bounty program? A few states and/or counties here on the mainland offer X dollars per feral boar head a hunter brings in. Ranchers, farmers, and municipalities will also open up hunting on their land so hunters can kill boar that have wandered onto private or municipal property where hunting would normally be prohibited. Hell, I have a few friends from a dog forum that report being recruited by property owners to come kill some piggies with their trained hunting dogs and get some training in for the young ones while they're at it.
> 
> I hear the meat isn't good eatin, but a lot of hunters will butcher the boar and use the meat to feel pets/livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> You think. I know some guys from the sunshine state who claim to have made a nice chunk of change, after expenses, for hunting nuisance boar.


I think there is a bounty program on Moloka’i and the Big Island. 

I don’t think feral pig meat is all that good. Goat meat on the other hand is good


----------



## rockon

We did put a serious dent in the python population in the everglades.


----------



## pastasauce79

Personal said:


> I mostly enjoyed that line of work, yet I eventually gave it up since at the time it wasn't very relationship friendly.


That's what I mean. I live in a military town and families go through a lot of time without dad. I don't like that. 

I don't like the financial instability of an artist. I have a good friend who's father is an artist. He remembers not knowing if they could afford rent month after month. I can't live like that at all!


----------



## Diana7

Divinely Favored said:


> Dont know any hunters who kill for the sport of it. In rural america that is the meat you put on the table year round.


There are a lot who kill animals for sport.


----------



## Diana7

pastasauce79 said:


> Pilots, military men, policemen, bar tenders, professional athletes, artists, some business owners, some republicans (LoL!) Oh, and religious men.


Oh that reminds me, no atheists.


----------



## notmyjamie

Geez...I should not have read this thread...I’m a redhead and a nurse. Not too datable I guess. Ouch.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy

Military (ex husband and ex partner were both military) 
Actors, Famous musicians and those who travel with them (an ex works for a famous 80's group which involves travelling weeks/months at a time)
Politicians, pilot, strippers, escorts, entertainer, influencer.

Would love to date a chef though haha. He can test all his dishes on me 


Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001

notmyjamie said:


> Geez...I should not have read this thread...I’m a redhead and a nurse. Not too datable I guess. Ouch.


I can top you…I used to be a stripper 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Livvie

Diana7 said:


> Oh that reminds me, no atheists.


That's not a profession. 

But if it were, I'd have that job.


----------



## ccpowerslave

Livvie said:


> That's not a profession.
> 
> But if it were, I'd have that job.


Richard Dawkins maybe?


----------



## CharlieParker

ccpowerslave said:


> Richard Dawkins maybe?


Wait, no game show hosts? But yeah, he was a creeper.


----------



## ccpowerslave

CharlieParker said:


> Wait, no game show hosts? But yeah, he was a creeper.


Was talking about the evolutionary biologist who also happens to be a famous atheist.

The game show host is awesome who can forget his portrayal of Damon in “The Running Man”? A modern classic up there with the finest films that have been made.


----------



## Elizabeth001

CharlieParker said:


> Wait, no game show hosts? But yeah, he was a creeper.


That was Richard Dawson. Total sleaze. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Enigma32

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Would love to date a chef though haha. He can test all his dishes on me
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


I know a couple chefs and a few cooks. Good luck getting them to cook at home for you. It's like the auto mechanics that barely maintain their own vehicles. My ex father in law was a mechanic who almost never changed the oil on his truck.


----------



## Ikaika

Diana7 said:


> Oh that reminds me, no atheists.


Not a profession, but yea I get it a lot of folks think we are evil. We are not.


----------



## pastasauce79

Diana7 said:


> Oh that reminds me, no atheists.


It's so wonderful we can choose our partners! I don't know how people do it in cultures where arranged marriages are the norm.


----------



## Ikaika

pastasauce79 said:


> It's so wonderful we can choose our partners! I don't know how people do it in cultures where arranged marriages are the norm.


My roommate (undergraduate) who is a Sikh said his parents arranged his marriage when he was seven years of age. I remember he took his time getting his Masters degree (engineering).


----------



## Enigma32

pastasauce79 said:


> It's so wonderful we can choose our partners! I don't know how people do it in cultures where arranged marriages are the norm.


They make it work. I sometimes think that people in Western cultures overcomplicate these matters to the point where long-lasting relationships almost become impossible. People have these huge lists of dealbreakers and compatibility traits they look for that rule out 99.999% of the population.


----------



## pastasauce79

Ikaika said:


> My roommate (undergraduate) who is a Sikh said his parents arranged his marriage when he was seven years of age. I remember he took his time getting his Masters degree (engineering).


I have a couple of friends whose marriages were arranged. They had a few bumps on the road but they seem to be fine now. 

I worked for a couple who had an arranged marriage, their issues were not between them but with their in-laws. In some cultures you really marry the whole family!! Yikes!!


----------



## hinterdir

Elizabeth001 said:


> I can top you…I used to be a stripper
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes....who wouldn't love to give his heart and intimacy to some girl taking off everything for the sexual enjoyment of a room full of 100 strange men....grinding on these men and flirting and getting propositioned for sex by perverts until 4am.


----------



## MJJEAN

Elizabeth001 said:


> I can top you…I used to be a stripper


I've known a couple hookers and a few strippers that were absolutely lovely ladies. And I've known more who were..just... whoo boy...yeah. Addictions, serial cheating, inability to have pleasure/bonding sex, on and on. I don't blame people for refusing to date sex workers and I tell people who do date sex workers or former sex workers they need to take it slow, keep an eye out for flags, and _really_ get to know the person before getting in too deep emotionally.

Me, personally, I wouldn't date a sex worker. I can't explain why. I've tried to puzzle it out and I just don't really get it, but it's a total no go for me. I support an adults right to use their body how they see fit so long as everyone is a consenting adult and no one is permanently harmed. I've been friends with sex workers. I know full well that some are just totally normal people who have good compartmentalization skills who did/do something practical to make $$$ for whatever reason. I just can't get past some X factor that makes sex workers auto-unattractive to me romantically and sexually.

Being a middle aged woman it's only come up a couple times. Frankly, there aren't that many men who have done sex work. I'm honestly kind of surprised it ever came up at all, but I made some interesting friends back in my club days. It's awkward as hell to explain to a guy you won't date him because he did sex work, you think he's a great guy and aren't against sex work and all, but...no. Like, no one believes you're not a closet judgmental prude, ya know?


----------



## Ikaika

pastasauce79 said:


> In some cultures you really marry the whole family!! Yikes!!


That is my culture and my wife’s culture, you don’t get married without understanding that you marry the family. So, if the in-laws don’t approve that is the deal killer.


----------



## jlg07

notmyjamie said:


> Geez...I should not have read this thread...I’m a redhead and a nurse. Not too datable I guess. Ouch.


SO, since you are the "insider" for this, what are YOUR experiences with nurses/doctors? Lots of other evidence that there is a lot of cheating going on in hospitals.
What have you seen?
(oh, NO I'M NOT SUGGESTING you are in ANY WAY -- just curious to hear from someone in the know...)


----------



## Al_Bundy

RandomDude said:


> I always found this rather curious and discriminary, even my fiancee tells me that if I was a lawyer, everything else being the same, she would never date me. I found her reasons comical but just went along with it, wondering if she's just mucking around or dead serious as she seems to be.
> 
> But like really? Does one's profession really determine the quality of a man? Which professions would you not date?


You might be overthinking this. Think about how many times you've heard a woman say "I don't normally do this" or "I don't usually like guys who are .....". Look at their actions, not their words.


----------



## DudeInProgress

Diana7 said:


> There are a lot who kill animals for sport.


It’s not for sport if you eat it.


----------



## As'laDain

This thread is such a strange concept for me...

I can't think of a single profession. I date people for the enjoyment of their company and the relationship itself, not because of what they do to make a living.


----------



## Al_Bundy

As'laDain said:


> This thread is such a strange concept for me...
> 
> I can't think of a single profession. I date people for the enjoyment of their company and the relationship itself, not because of what they do to make a living.


I think its a factor but not a deal breaker unless it's something that their lifestyle just doesn't work with yours. That could mean anything from sex worker to a profession where they spend several hundred days on the road.


----------



## notmyjamie

jlg07 said:


> SO, since you are the "insider" for this, what are YOUR experiences with nurses/doctors? Lots of other evidence that there is a lot of cheating going on in hospitals.
> What have you seen?
> (oh, NO I'M NOT SUGGESTING you are in ANY WAY -- just curious to hear from someone in the know...)


I’ve worked with hundreds of people over the years. I know of only 2 doctors who were cheating on their wives, one had his OW meet him in his call room and the other started dating a nurse on my unit. She was quickly shunned as we all lost total respect for her. We weren’t rude, we just weren’t keen to invite her to things anymore. They broke up and she found a new job. None of the nurses I work with have cheated with someone at work. I can’t even take a 1 minute pee break without telling people where to find me never mind find time to have sex with someone!!!!
My team knows how to blow off steam together...we don’t do it by cheating on our significant others. We go to Nurse’s Night at Fenway park, take arial yoga together, have pool parties, or hit the local pub after work for some apps and drinks at our own table...no mixing with the men at the bar. We are there to decompress and hash out our crazy shift, not hook up with somebody.
Are there nurses who cheat? I’m sure there are. In any group of people you’ll find your share of assholes. But the image of nurses having sex on shift in the closet is totally laughable. I am lucky if I get to eat for 5 minutes or pee more than once a shift. Sex is out of the question. If there is a hospital where nurses have time for this, that me know...I don’t want to have sex on shift, but a lunch break sounds heavenly...12 1/2 hours with no bathroom break or food is getting old. LOL

This has been my experience over the last 23 years.


----------



## Ikaika

notmyjamie said:


> I’ve worked with hundreds of people over the years. I know of only 2 doctors who were cheating on their wives, one had his OW meet him in his call room and the other started dating a nurse on my unit. She was quickly shunned as we all lost total respect for her. We weren’t rude, we just weren’t keen to invite her to things anymore. They broke up and she found a new job. None of the nurses I work with have cheated with someone at work. I can’t even take a 1 minute pee break without telling people where to find me never mind find time to have sex with someone!!!!
> My team knows how to blow off steam together...we don’t do it by cheating on our significant others. We go to Nurse’s Night at Fenway park, take arial yoga together, have pool parties, or hit the local pub after work for some apps and drinks at our own table...no mixing with the men at the bar. We are there to decompress and hash out our crazy shift, not hook up with somebody.
> Are there nurses who cheat? I’m sure there are. In any group of people you’ll find your share of assholes. But the image of nurses having sex on shift in the closet is totally laughable. I am lucky if I get to eat for 5 minutes or pee more than once a shift. Sex is out of the question. If there is a hospital where nurses have time for this, that me know...I don’t want to have sex on shift, but a lunch break sounds heavenly...12 1/2 hours with no bathroom break or food is getting old. LOL
> 
> This has been my experience over the last 23 years.


My guess, much like most professional working locales, you and your colleagues have to do yearly professional service training in sexual harassment etc. And, I would imagine that HR would take issue to someone dealing in affairs during or even in off work hours. I know where I work, you have to provide HR notification to someone ”you” are dating that “you” work with. Not doing so could result in termination.


----------



## jlg07

notmyjamie said:


> I’ve worked with hundreds of people over the years. I know of only 2 doctors who were cheating on their wives, one had his OW meet him in his call room and the other started dating a nurse on my unit. She was quickly shunned as we all lost total respect for her. We weren’t rude, we just weren’t keen to invite her to things anymore. They broke up and she found a new job. None of the nurses I work with have cheated with someone at work. I can’t even take a 1 minute pee break without telling people where to find me never mind find time to have sex with someone!!!!
> My team knows how to blow off steam together...we don’t do it by cheating on our significant others. We go to Nurse’s Night at Fenway park, take arial yoga together, have pool parties, or hit the local pub after work for some apps and drinks at our own table...no mixing with the men at the bar. We are there to decompress and hash out our crazy shift, not hook up with somebody.
> Are there nurses who cheat? I’m sure there are. In any group of people you’ll find your share of assholes. But the image of nurses having sex on shift in the closet is totally laughable. I am lucky if I get to eat for 5 minutes or pee more than once a shift. Sex is out of the question. If there is a hospital where nurses have time for this, that me know...I don’t want to have sex on shift, but a lunch break sounds heavenly...12 1/2 hours with no bathroom break or food is getting old. LOL
> 
> This has been my experience over the last 23 years.


TY for this -- I had a feeling that a lot of that was overblown from WAY too many years of medical drama's on TV!


----------



## Diana7

notmyjamie said:


> Geez...I should not have read this thread...I’m a redhead and a nurse. Not too datable I guess. Ouch.


Don't worry I know some lovely nurses  One of my close friends was a nurse, retired now, and very happily married for a long time.


----------



## Diana7

DudeInProgress said:


> It’s not for sport if you eat it.


Trophy hunters don't eat the animals. 
Personally hunting to me is killing any wild animal.


----------



## DudeInProgress

Diana7 said:


> Trophy hunters don't eat the animals.
> Personally hunting to me is killing any wild animal.


OK, and trophy hunters are a tiny fraction of a minority of hunters. Almost all hunters, at least here in the US (and I presume Europe) eat what they kill.


----------



## Diana7

DudeInProgress said:


> OK, and trophy hunters are a tiny fraction of a minority of hunters. Almost all hunters, at least here in the US (and I presume Europe) eat what they kill.


We get few people here hunting for sport. Mostly it's illegal hunting as well. Gun ownership is thankfully very strict, you have to have a licence and they don't given them out often. Thankfully a lot of our wildlife are protected.


----------



## DudeInProgress

Diana7 said:


> We get few people here hunting for sport. Mostly it's illegal hunting as well. Gun ownership is thankfully very strict, you have to have a licence and they don't given them out often. Thankfully a lot of our wildlife are protected.


Well in the US (while we do have poachers and folks who violate hunting laws) we’ve been able to maintain a very good balance of wildlife preservation and hunting.
And thankfully our gun rights are protected (at least in most states).


----------



## Ikaika

Diana7 said:


> We get few people here hunting for sport. Mostly it's illegal hunting as well. Gun ownership is thankfully very strict, you have to have a licence and they don't given them out often. Thankfully a lot of our wildlife are protected.


As I have already mentioned, killing some of the introduced wildlife (where I live), feral pigs, goats and deer (yes deer) is essential to protecting the endemic wildlife. I would not say that this is for sport as much as it is for conserving endangered habitats.


----------



## Enigma32

I used to sell cars briefly. From what I can gather, most car dealerships do things that are very likely illegal and the salesmen that make the most money are the biggest liars of the bunch. It's usually men from what I can tell, so ladies, maybe stay away from them. Just a thought.


----------



## DudeInProgress

I almost forgot carnies. 
You know, circus folk. Small hands, smell like cabbage.


----------



## DudeInProgress

Enigma32 said:


> I used to sell cars briefly. From what I can gather, most car dealerships do things that are very likely illegal and the salesmen that make the most money are the biggest liars of the bunch. It's usually men from what I can tell, so ladies, maybe stay away from them. Just a thought.


What? Used car salesmen, shady? That’s crazy talk...


----------



## Divinely Favored

rockon said:


> Give a free vacation to a bunch of red necks from Florida, that problem would be over in 2 -3 weeks.


Someone say goat roast?!


----------



## Enigma32

DudeInProgress said:


> What? Used car salesmen, shady? That’s crazy talk...


Not used, new car salesmen. They're all much more shady than most people imagine.


----------



## pastasauce79

DudeInProgress said:


> OK, and trophy hunters are a tiny fraction of a minority of hunters. Almost all hunters, at least here in the US (and I presume Europe) eat what they kill.


I don't know anyone who does trophy hunting.

I love it when our friends go hunting and bring in some meat. My dog traced a dying deer once. She was so proud of herself! 

I don't envy our friends wives, though. They have to deal with the bloody clothes and stuff their husbands used to clean up the animal.


----------



## Marc878

CharlieParker said:


> Hairdressers, redheads, strippers and girls named Tiffany.


What about Heather Dawn or Bambi?


----------



## Marc878

ConanHub said:


> Hmmm. I've really got no limits on this except an active sex worker of any type.


That’s cruel. They’re just working their way through college. 😂


----------



## ConanHub

Marc878 said:


> That’s cruel. They’re just working their way through college. 😂


I know. I'm just an ahole.😉


----------



## Violet28

A gynecologist or a plastic surgeon.


----------



## Violet28

Cici1990 said:


> No, it was just something that made me happy and was accidental, so not truly an achievement. My mom used to make me feel insecure about my body shape. The body of a sl*t. She told me that when I was about 16.


 You know, the more you talk about your mom the more f*#ked up she sounds.


----------



## hinterdir

Violet28 said:


> You know, the more you talk about your mom the more f*#ked up she sounds.


Her entire thread....adultery, hubby watching her do other men...


----------



## MEA

I would never date a truck driver, a bartender, a stripper, a casino dealer, a con artist, a model, an actor or any type of professional entertainer, a video game tester, a miner (this one is just due to the worry), a pimp, a drug dealer, or a high level executive for any big tech company or any major financial institution or any big pharma company.


----------

